# Into Manhattan with a stunning Brooklyn Bridge sunset, NYC



## editor (Jan 24, 2011)

This is one of my favourite pics taken in NYC  - we were walking across the Brooklyn Bridge and the lighting was absolutely magnificent!






Some more pics here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/into-manhattan-with-a-stunning-brooklyn-bridge-sunset-nyc/


----------

